# Still flowing



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi all. Last month I skipped a period my gyn put me on 7 days worth of Prometrium which is a hormone that is supposed to get things flowing within about 10 days. It worked, I had a period which also happened to occur at my normal schedule. However, my periods last 5 to 7 days, the early days with heaviest flow. The thing is this one lasted 6 days went away for two and then came back. It's mostly moderate to small flow, with sometime very little but it is almost two weeks since the start. Has anyone ever had this. It's nearly two weeks of bleeding, not heavy but still there. I don't know if it's because of the hormone, the missed period, or just being 41. Maybe all of the above.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be any/all of the above. I'd give the doctor a call to see if this is normal (or the pharmacist). It may be normal for this treatment to go through this, but it may be something they need to check on, or they can tell you when it turns into something you need to have checked.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...pdi/202758.html makes it sound like some bleeding between periods can be normal, but I'd run it past the doctor just to know when/if you need to be seen for it.K.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I called my gyne's office and spoke with a nurse. She suggested waiting a few cycles. It's very possible that missing a period could cause extra flow with this period. She thinks it's basically left over blood that needs to come out. Oddly enough she said it could be onset of peri-menopause which I kind of suspected, but another nurse from the same office I had spoken to afew weeks ago told me that 41 is way too early. From what I've read it can start anywhere from late 30's on. It just goes to show that even health professionals don't agree on everything.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

My mum started menopause around 40- Its not unusual.


----------

